# Any day now!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna have coffee with cream! Lux, a satin marked splashed tri cream doe and Nibbles a longhaired marked coffee tri buck are due to have their litter any day now.





Here's a bonus shot of a young buck at about 4 weeks old. He's not a tri,but I think he's a real cutie.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Very nice ! :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Myth! I'm beginning to wonder if Lux isn't just getting fat; it's one of the annoyances of loving the light colored meeces. Lots of BFM's in my mousery.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lux and Nibbles have a litter of six little wigglers. Actually not too little, nice sized, good color, with full milk bellies. I'll post to the Current Litters as I follow up with pix a bit later. k


----------

